# Size of Means of Egress Doors



## Mech (Sep 8, 2010)

IBC 2006

Section 1008.1.1

_Where this section requires a minimum clear width of 32 inches (813 mm) and a door opening includes two door leaves without a mullion, one leaf shall provide a clear opening width of 32 inches (813 mm). The maximum width of a swinging door leaf shall be 48 inches (1219 mm) nominal._

Can I provide an 8' wide door opening with (2) 4' wide leaves without a mullion?  The letter of the law says I must have an opening width of 32".  I assume they mean a minimum of 32", considering I've seen 6' wide double doors.


----------



## Examiner (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes you can have two 48" door leafs.  Your minium egress width for doors is 32" only if the calculated egress width for the occupants using the door allows 32".  Bascially a 36" door gives a bit more than 32" in clear width.

As for the center mullion that depends on your hardware on the door.


----------



## cda (Sep 8, 2010)

are the doors going to be in a rated opening??


----------



## Mech (Sep 9, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> are the doors going to be in a rated opening??


No.  Does that make a difference?


----------



## TimNY (Sep 9, 2010)

Agreed.  The 48" swinging door does provide a 32" opening.  And a 33" opening. And a 34" opening...


----------



## cda (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes

Rated frame assembly

Positive latching doors

And a few things I am missing


----------



## Mech (Sep 9, 2010)

I guess I got hung up on the fact that the code states ". . . _one leaf shall provide a clear opening width of 32 inches . . ._"  It doesn't say "32 inches *minimum*."  It says "32 inches."

But I agree, the 48 inch door will provide an opening in excess of 32 inches.


----------



## Yikes (Sep 9, 2010)

Mech said:
			
		

> I guess I got hung up on the fact that the code states ". . . _one leaf shall provide a clear opening width of 32 inches . . ._"  It doesn't say "32 inches *minimum*."  It says "32 inches."


Mech: nor does it say 32 inches *maximum*.  32 inches is merely "provided".  A "minimum" of 32" might be inferred from 1001.2, "capacity of means of egress".


----------



## north star (Sep 9, 2010)

**  $  **

Mech,

Yes, you can have a width greater than 32" for the two double doors,

without a mullion. Agree with the ' Examiner ', ...it depends on the

manufacturer / hardware.



Sometimes we code officials get "tunnel vision" on the most restrictive

application, ...I know I do.   Sometimes it's hard to shift gears and

think about applications above the code.   Besides, I rarely get asked

"  ...can I do XXX above the code?" 



**  $  **


----------



## Mech (Sep 9, 2010)

The client wanted an 8'x8' overhead door.  We told them they need an egress door there, so now we're looking at (2) 4'x8' doors to accomodate forklift traffic.  The building's too small to install an adacent personnel door.  They've already cut the fat out of the project and now they are ordering a smaller meal.


----------



## Frank (Sep 9, 2010)

Maximum door leaf is 48 inches on exit door leaf, other leaf can be wider.

From 2009 IBC

"1008.1.1 Size of doors. The minimum width of each door opening shall be sufficient for the occupant load thereof and shall provide a clear width of 32 inches (813 mm). Clear openings of doorways with swinging doors shall be measured between the face of the door and the stop, with the door open 90 degrees (1.57 rad). Where this section requires a minimum clear width of 32 inches (813 mm) and a door opening includes two door leaves without a mullion, one leaf shall provide a clear opening width of 32 inches (813 mm). The maximum width of a swinging door leaf shall be 48 inches (1219 mm) nominal. Means of egress doors in a Group I-2 occupancy used for the movement of beds shall provide a clear width not less than 411/2 inches (1054 mm). The height of door openings shall not be less than 80 inches (2032 mm). "


----------



## Examiner (Sep 13, 2010)

I disagree with the "other leaf can be wider".  The maximum door width is 48" for any door leaf is hinged and swings to open.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Sep 13, 2010)

If the panel is greater than 48" in width, is it still a door or is it now classified as a movable wall partition. Is the intent to have it a working leaf or only used when forklift traffic needs to get through the opening. Tough call.


----------



## Mech (Sep 13, 2010)

As long as both leaves are 48" or less, they could qualify as a means of egress.  If any leaf greater than 48" is installed in a set of double doors, I would still consider it a door, but the larger leaf could not qualify as a means of egress.  An example would be 36" and 60" door leaves at a car dealership and I'm sure other places.


----------



## Examiner (Sep 13, 2010)

_2006 INTERNATIONAL BUILDING CODE® COMMENTARY_

_1008.1.1 Size of doors._

_COMMENTARY …Doorways that are not in the means of egress are not limited in size by this section.  However, doors that are used for egress purposes, including additional doors over and above the number of means of egress required by the code, are required to meet the requirements of this section unless one of the exceptions applies._

_The maximum width for a means of egress door leaf in a swinging door is 48 inches (1219 mm) because larger doors are difficult to handle and are of sizes that typically are not fire tested. The maximum width only applies to swinging doors and not to horizontal sliding doors._

They do make coiling doors with egress doors in them as I recall.  When it is down you have a man door (egress door) that can be used.


----------



## Mech (Sep 13, 2010)

Examiner - coiling or sectional overhead doors? When I looked years ago, I only knew of sectional doors w/ an integral man door, and at that time the R-value was significantly lower than an overhead door without the man door.

The integral door may be the better route to take.


----------



## Examiner (Sep 14, 2010)

You maybe correct but I have seen coiling doors with a man door.  It could be that the man door is always there and the door is cut to go around it when it is closed.  My office has software that prohibits me from searching but you may want to check with a few vendors.  I use 4specs.com for researching vendors for products to spec'd.


----------

